# Poofy butt area?? PICTURES.!!!!



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

i have two 7 month old does and they look poofy in there butt area...they've looked like this for a while(since i could remember)...does this mean they are still imature?? and not ready to breed?? or does this mean pregnant??


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

To my knowledge, it doesn't mean anything unless it's _really_ flabby and red, which means kidding is on the way. Is there any discharge? Could it just be that you're only noticing this when they come into heat?

FWIW, all my does look poofy in that area, even the 3 mo olds - and there's NO chance anyone's bred b/c I don't have my own buck yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

Where they exposed to any young bucklings or bucks...? If so...how long ago? There is also a possibility... if they shared a fence line with a buck... they could get preggo.... or they are just in season... are they always poofy 24/7? Do they act as if.. in season?

Is it possible... to get pics of their pooch?


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

well those are the only two does that look weird. there mothers looks different from them and so does another doe we have...will get a pic tommorow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

:chin: will have to see what the pic shows....


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

okay this is one of them, but they both kinda look like this..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

My 2 year old never bred pygmy doe has a pooch that looks similar, she's even puffier when she's in heat so unless this young lady of yours hasn't been near a buck, I'd say it's normal.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

yeah shes been near a buck..so that means she pregnant?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

No... how old was the buck and how long ago was she exposed?


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

heres another..


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Poofy butt area??*

well hes 2or 3 years old but hes smallhes a dwarf nigiarian.. and we have never seperated him from the does. so she been around him ever since she was born. hes good with kids...and is dehorned.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she has been exposed to the buck.....all along and she is now 7 months old... then the possibly of her being pregnant... is very high... To be sure... a vet can check her..... :hug:


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

is she big enough to have babies without complications?? there nigerian mixes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How much does she weigh?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...having a mature buck housed with does of varying ages tends to make the chances of breeding at too young an age very high.
Mini breeds do not have a "set" breeding schedule....and doelings can come into fertile heat as young as 2 months of age, at this point, due to her age, theres good reason to believe she is pregnant and a vet call to confirm may be a good idea....besides size being a factor, some very young does are just not mature enough to handle motherhood. If a vet can't be contacted, and if that buck is still with the does, I would remove him ASAP and watch those baby girls for udder development...usually FF start at 6 weeks before delivery with building an udder and please try to be with them when they are due to deliver, they may need some assistance. I am positive that my phone # is listed in the help line section with others if you need some coaching. My prayers are with you and your babies.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah we are always there to help them when they give birth..we are planning on putting ga fence up for the buck soon, but we havent had the money lately...could she die giving birth or would the babies die?? she weighs about 40-50 pounds im not sure but there kinda heavy.


----------

